# So, some kids are making a documentary about our band



## Benji91 (Aug 22, 2018)

So, my silly little band had a good run - solid gigging from 2009 to earlier this year. We played a mix of grunge, punk and whatever else we were feeling on the day...was all for a laugh, some fun and a some personal therapy for the lot of us.

We announced our final show and had some university kids hit us up to record an EP and have them film a documentary about "one of the most infamous bands in Australia" (that made me laugh). 

They sent us a trailer a little while back and a rough cut a few days ago...they managed to capture our silliness and vibe of not really giving a fuck and just having a good time pretty well. The full doco should be released in around a month, and the EP in the next couple of weeks. 

Don't know if the humour will translate to anyone outside of our little scene, but I'm loving this and felt like sharing.

Here's a trailer for the documentary - "The Stain You Can't Wash Out"  annnd a link to our music 
+ Facebook page here

Just killing time on graveyard shift posting this shit, but check it our if you're bored or want to here some strange Aussies making music. 







Cheers, from us stand up gentlemen in Whiskey & Speed. 

<3


----------



## happythoughts123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Whiskey and speed...hahaha


----------



## Tude (Aug 22, 2018)

Strange aussies can make more music  !!


----------

